# متوفر لدينا اساس الديرماكول لتغطية كل البقع والعيوب



## الفرح عنواني (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اساس ديرماكول
Dermacol Make-up Cover
كريم الأساس هذا يعطي التغطية المثالية حتى بطبقات رقيقة ليس فقط للهالات تحت العين وانما لتغطية كل البقع والعيوب 
ولأنه يحتوي على 50 % من الصبغيات فهو سلاح فال ضد عيوب البشرة 
مضاد للحساسية 
معامل وقاية من الشمس 30
خال من المواد الحافظة 
يناسب كل انواع البشرة 
مقاوم للماء والرطوبة
28-30 غم للعبوة الجديده 
مقاوم للماء
خال من المعطرات
مقاوم للعرق
مقاوم للمس 
مضاد للتحسس
خال من المواد الحافظة
وإليكم صورة المنتج : ( واحذرو التقليد ) : 





وللطلب والاستفسار : 0564064314


----------

